# [ PESANTLYOFFTOPIC & SOLVED ] Beer

## cerri

Ok...

Lo so...

Questo topic ha VERAMENTE poco a che fare con questo forum... ma vista la comunità che c'e' qui forse qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano...

Vorrei acquistare la birra Douglas Scotch Ale, ma dalle mia parti proprio non se ne parla. Non chiedetemi perche', so solo che e' INTROVABILE.

Ho cercato un po' per internet, ma non riesco a trovarla nemmeno qui.

La domanda: se io dovessi acquistarla da qualche parte... dove lo potrei fare? Qualcuno di voi frequenta posti dove questa birra e' venduta???

Vi prego aiutatemi!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho solo trovato questo non so se possa servire perche' si trova in svizzera.

----------

## codadilupo

c'e' anche http://www.abbatya.com/default.asp?a=Gruppo&idGruppo=34

al momento non la da come disponibile..ma non si sa mai  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## koma

www.metro.it vai col capo d'azienda o qlc amiko ke ha partita iva =) in tutte le metro la hanno (io ci lavoro e ne avrò spostate almeno 6000000000000000000000000000000000 bottiglie)

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ho solo trovato questo non so se possa servire perche' si trova in svizzera.

 

NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

```
FrontPage Error.

User: please report details to this site's webmaster.

Webmaster: please see the server's application event log for more details. 
```

Che tristezza. Grazie cmq, vedremo...

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> c'e' anche http://www.abbatya.com/default.asp?a=Gruppo&idGruppo=34 

 

Questo l'avevo trovato ma dice appunto non disponibile......  :Sad: 

Koma: non ho amici "ristoratori", come si puo' fare per averne un po'?!?!!

Dai, smuovi le tue conoscenze!!!!

Me ne servono poche!!! Mica devo aprire una birreria?!?!? Non si puo' fare un'eccezioncina?!??!?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Io ho solo trovato questo non so se possa servire perche' si trova in svizzera. 
> 
> NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi spiace non avevo provato. Che tistezza si...

----------

## codadilupo

io avevo provato, e si apre la pagina, si pare!

cmq, se non va http://www.amstein.ch/ , allora prova cosi':

http://www.amstein.ch/main.htm

Coda

P.S.: e' in francese.

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Koma: non ho amici "ristoratori", come si puo' fare per averne un po'?!?!!
> 
> Dai, smuovi le tue conoscenze!!!!
> ...

 

Il problema è che serve una partita iva oppure qualcuno che lavori alla metro (io sono di torino e mi sno licenziato ieri) fai una cosa

vai alla metro incroci qualcuno e gli dici senti dovrei comprare un paio di casse di birra ma ho scordato la tessera che nn è ke può darmi una mano? (stile accattone insomma) non credo che si rifiuteranno  :Very Happy: .

Buona fortuna 

PS io ho 2 casse di quella birra in cantina e stasera finiranno stranamente  :Very Happy:  me l'hanno regalata con il licenziamento

----------

## cerri

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io avevo provato, e si apre la pagina, si pare!

 

Si, si, si apre, ma quando riempi il modulo per richiedere informazioni...  :Sad: 

 *koma wrote:*   

> PS io ho 2 casse di quella birra in cantina e stasera finiranno stranamente  me l'hanno regalata con il licenziamento

 

Questa e' una coltellata in pieno petto!!!

Ma davvero non conosci piu' nessuno li dentro che puo' farmi il favore di mandarmene giu' una cassa!??!!? Anche solo 3 bottiglie!?!?!?!?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## koma

abbiamo finito la prima cassa a cena :\ e il resto sa sparendo in fretta mi spiace cerri anke volendo qui nn riuscirei mai a portarla via ormai i miei "amici" mi hanno prosciugato. conoscere conosco a torino ma... ke  

te frega se tu nn sei manko nel piemonte?

----------

## cerri

Tutto è possibile  :Smile: 

----------

## _Echelon_

ahahahah  :Smile:  bella questa !

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cerri

 :Wink:  Risolto, cmq!

grazie a tutti   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  Risolto, cmq!
> 
> grazie a tutti  

 

Oltre che ad aiutare gli altri ti tocca anche aiutare te stesso....   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  Risolto, cmq!
> 
> grazie a tutti  

 

bon 'nsci', visto che, cominciando a lavorare oggi in heineken, avrei potuto spedirti solo moretti et similia  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bsolar

Cos'ha di particolare questa birra tanto introvabile? (si accettano "campioni omaggio"  :Razz:  ).

----------

## cerri

 :Smile:  quelle hanno distribuzione fin troppo capillare hehehehehe

----------

## cerri

Per chi ama le scotch, e' una delle migliori.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/rate_results/188/4895/

 *http://beppesland.bonuccelli.it/beer/ita/birre.html wrote:*   

> 2000: Sono state messe alla prova 34 birre che si possono bere negli English-pub. Le migliori (5 boccali) sono risultate la "Tennent's Scotch Ale" , la "Gordon Highland Scotch" e la "Douglas Scotch Ale".

 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Cmq, la amstein e' a pochi chilometri da me ed e' lei che rifornisce la festa della birra di Losanna (chissa' che non mi sia capitata per mano una Douglas...a quanto pare  si)

Ciao Scola

----------

## cerri

wee, grazie a tutti!

non pensavo di trovare cosi' tanta gente a mandarmi giu' un pacco di birra... mentre un pacco bomba si!   :Confused: 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

già che siamo in tema... che ne dite di un gentoo corner all'Oktoberfest?  :Smile: 

Io sarò lì attorno al 26-28 settembre

----------

## cerri

Mitica idea!

----------

## darkeyes

mamma mia che gente

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *darkeyes wrote:*   

> mamma mia che gente

 

non male come primo post!

lo dobbiamo prendere come un complimento?   :Question: 

----------

## cerri

E' un mio collega... e' un modo di dire  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

ah, ok...  :Smile:  comunque benvenuto...

cerri: conto su di te per l'organizzazione del gentoo alcoholic user group...  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Per me si puo' fare... quel mio collega lavora pure in un pub...  :Very Happy: 

Quindi non ci sono problemi!!

----------

## cerri

Ho la birra!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ho la birra!!!! 

 

Quindi oltre al raduno dei gentooisti italiani, allo stand al webbit e a qualche altro raduno che non ricorderò dobbiamo organizzare anche il "raduno alcolico Gentoo Linux"? Inutile dire che ci sono anch'io, tanto la birra l'ha Cerri adesso   :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Inutile dire che ci sono anch'io, tanto la birra l'ha Cerri adesso  

 

Mi chiedo però quanto durerà la neo-arrivata scorta nelle mani di cerri...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Mi chiedo però quanto durerà la neo-arrivata scorta nelle mani di cerri... 

 

Molto. Sono 24 bottiglie (anzi 22, uno l'ho assaggiata e uno l'ho offerta), ma il mio "personal trainer" mi ha vietato qualsiasi cosa alcolica...  :Sad: 

Quando l'ho assaggiata ero a stomaco vuoto e ci ho messo 2 ore e 3/4 per finirla...  :Shocked: 

Non sono piu' il ghepardo di una volta...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

